# MT4 EA coding



## RADO (16 August 2013)

In the past 2 weeks I have contacted about 5 different websites that say that specialize in MT4 coding but none of them ever reply. Does any one here know any good sites that code EA scripts that are reliable and don't dick you around. It feels like the MT4 world are full of crooks!


----------



## havaiana (16 August 2013)

You should be able to find someone here

http://www.forexfactory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=69

Do a search there first, some of what you are after may have already been created and posted free


----------



## cogs (16 August 2013)

RADO said:


> In the past 2 weeks I have contacted about 5 different websites that say that specialize in MT4 coding but none of them ever reply. Does any one here know any good sites that code EA scripts that are reliable and don't dick you around. It feels like the MT4 world are full of crooks!




Email Nico at ProFXExperts.

He does a great job at half the price of anyone else, is reliable and reasonably fast. He has been coding for me for years.

Like any coder you need to be clear about what you want.


----------



## RADO (17 August 2013)

Thanks for the reply Cogs & havaiana! I sent out a few emails last night and got a couple replys, and choose the first person that replied. He just finished coding it a couple hours ago and my EA is up and running at this very instant 

+1 for Forex Factory I practically live on that site!


----------



## TulipFX (15 October 2013)

RADO said:


> Thanks for the reply Cogs & havaiana! I sent out a few emails last night and got a couple replys, and choose the first person that replied. He just finished coding it a couple hours ago and my EA is up and running at this very instant
> 
> +1 for Forex Factory I practically live on that site!




Consider this software: http://www.strategyquant.com/


----------

